

Where to go after this prototype? - skim213

I don't come from a development background so I hired a CMS (Joomla/Drupal) freelancer to get a very basic prototype made. Unfortunately, the person I hired was not able to finish so it's non-functional and it looks really plain. I can only use it as a mockup of some of the functionalities and portray the basic idea. It's in the social media space so user interface and design are important and I don't think the way it looks right now is very appealing. If I could get some funding to recreate it professionally in Rails, I believe I can really create something people want. Where do I go from here?<p>My goal was to try to articulate the idea with this mockup version and apply to some accelerator programs, but I haven't heard from 2 of them already. I plan to apply to a few other ones but I want to make sure I put the best foot forward and see the overall vision because this prototype does not do justice. I already spent nearly 2K on this prototype so I really can't afford to put more money in at this point. I just need someone else to believe in the idea with me and allow me to get some miniscule seed funding. Any ideas? What else can I do?
======
skim213
If I can't get any seed funding or get into some incubator after building this
poor version mockup, is that time to go back to the corporate world?

